# Gestaltung der Zonen im Teich



## firefoxx123 (19. Apr. 2017)

Guten Abend,
ich möchte mir einen Teich mit Fischbesatz in den Garten bauen. Die Größe wird bei ca. 5.5 x 3.5m2 liegen.
Hab mal ne Schnellskizze beigefügt. Hab versucht, mich an einige Infos aus dem Forum zu halten, was die prozentuelle Aufteilung der Zonen angeht. Sumpfzone 40%, Flachwasserzone 35%, Tiefwasserzone 25%.

Ich würde jedoch gern die Sumpfzone verkleinern zugunsten der Flachwasserzone. Spricht da etwas dagegen?
Kann ich die Zonen im Teich verschieben wie ich möchte?
Eventuell wird noch ein ca. 4m langer Bachlauf hinzukommen. Siehe Skizze. 
Muss der Bachlauf in einer bestimmten Zone einfließen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
thomas


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den “Teichsuchties“!
Was willst du mit den Teichzonen, ist quatsch die immer ringsherum zu machen, so viele Pflanzen gibt es in den tieferen Zonen gar nicht.
So wie du habe ich auch mal gedacht, jetzt ist da “toter Raum“ .
Mach es abwechslungsreich .......mal ne Steilwand, mal eine Flach-Wasser-Zone oder einzelne Standplätze für Seerosen, gemäß der Pflanztiefe .
Denke eventuell auch an einem Skimmer-Standplatz. Der Rest sollte Steilwand sein.
Ausgenommen die Sumpfzone ca.40 cm breit und umlaufend, wenn es geht.


----------



## Haggard (20. Apr. 2017)

Welche Tiefe soll den Sumpf-,Flach- und Tiefwasserzone haben ? Da scheiden sich ja die Geister.
Aus dem "toten" Raum kann man sicherlich einiges machen. Ich würde z.B. solche Stellen mit Steinen (kleine Findlinge) auffüllen und eventuell noch Totholz einbringen. Dann könnte man auch z.B. an Edelkrebse denken.
Oder die Teichterrassen mit Sand auffüllen, dann werden sich die Pflanzen von ganz alleine ausbreiten. Ist immer eine Frage, was ich möchte. Es gibt für alles selbstverständlich pro und contra.
In einem reinen Koi-Teich hat sowas natürlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2017)

Mit den Flachwasserzonen hat man aber auch die meiste Arbeit, da sich dort am schnellsten Dreck und Modder sammelt . 
Mein Teich hat an *einer* Längs- und* einer* Kurzseite eine Flachwasserzone , ich finde das reicht.


----------



## firefoxx123 (20. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die Sumpfzone werde ich etwas größer gestalten. 30- 40 cm wird klappen. Bei den Fischen denke ich an __ Moderlieschen oder an Goldfische, aber erst im Spätsommer oder nächstes jahr. 
Wie Lang dauert es bis auf den Ufermatten von NG Pflanzen keimen bzw. ihre Blütenpracht zeigen? Habt ihr das Erfahrungen?


----------



## firefoxx123 (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, ich bin gerade beim Ausschachten meines Teiches. Ich habe eine Sumpfzone mit ca. 40cm breite und eine Tiefe von 10-15cm geplant. Jetzt wollte ich noch einen Bereich zwischen Sumpfzone und Flachwasserzone anlegen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Sinn macht. Als Teichrand wollte ich Holzpflöcke in die Erde setzen mit einem obenliegenden PE-Rohr. 
VG 
Thomas


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2017)

Ne, das macht kein Sinn. Ich würde von der Sumpfzone auf 60-70cm runter und danach auf Endtiefe...Anstatt der PE Rohre nimm lieber Drainagerohr, ist wesentlich flexibler.


----------



## firefoxx123 (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich werde es noch mal abändern. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,

zur Terrassenseite hin würde ich recht zügig in die Tiefe gehen und die Flachzone auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite anlegen - sonst siehst du eines Tages nicht mehr viel vom Wasser


nur mal so zum vorstellen wie es aussehen könnte wenn es mal eingewachsen ist

alter Teich 


 

neuer Teich (noch nicht so eingewachsen )


----------



## Haggard (22. Apr. 2017)

@mitch ich mag Dein Teich 

Viel Grünzeug macht natürlich viel Arbeit.
@firefoxx123
Du könntest aber noch anstelle einer Sumpfzone einen Ufergraben anlegen, dann könntest Du starkwüchsige Pflanzen dort gut in Schach halten ( z.b. __ Rohrkolben oder __ Schilf). So ist mein Gedanke für meinen kommenden Tümpel 

Jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Bau !


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2017)

@firefoxx123!
Ich wollte dich vor so etwas bewahren. 
   Kann man schlecht 
erkennen,oder?
Der Anbau ist schon besser geworden.
Froschecke,Flachstrecke u. hier und da etwas Deko.


----------



## firefoxx123 (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
@mitch dein alter Teich sieht  cool aus. 
Du hast recht . An der Terrassenseite werde ich die Sumpfzone um die Hälfe schmaler machen(ca. 10.20cm) und gehe gleich mit einer Steilwand in
die Tiefwasserzone über.
@samorai, ich verstehe zwar was du meinst, aber mit den Ideen zur Umsetztung hängt es noch. Ich werd noch mal ein Bild reinsetzen bevor ich mit der Folie loslege. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt mehr Bammel was falsch zu machen.
Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips.
Ich benötige noch mal eure Hilfe. Von meiner ermittelten Wasserhöhe (ca. 10 cm unter dem Abschluß der Kapillarsperre) habe ich einen 30cm tiefen Graben für die Sumpfzone ausgehoben. Bevor die Teichfolie reinkommt wird noch ein wenig Sand und einen 500-er Vlies reingelegt. Reichen die 30cm oder muß ich noch tiefer?
Ich wollte diesen Bereich anschließend mit Kies auffüllen bzw. Pflanzen in Körbe setzen, eventuell etwas Sand noch rein.
Bitte schlagt mich nicht, falls ich falsch liege.

Thomas


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2017)

firefoxx123 schrieb:


> Bitte schlagt mich nicht


aber wirklich ned  

das mit der Kapillarsperre / Sumpfzone passst schon, und immer schön aufpassen das nix über den Rand wächst


und hier noch ne Idee für den Rand



 



die Lego kannst aber weglassen, haben ned viel gebracht


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Thomas!
Schließe mich der Meinung von “Mitch“ an.
Wenn du es so bauen möchtest sollte man die Folie schützen zum Beispiel mit Folienverschnitt abdecken oder etwas anderes benutzen, sonst altert sie schneller und könnte reißen. Dazu können Spannungen auftreten, die das ganze noch beschleunigen.
Der Sinn des Ufergraben leuchtet mir bis heute nicht ein, das ist aber meine Angelegenheit.


----------



## Haggard (22. Apr. 2017)

@samorai 
Mit einem dauerfeuchtem Beet kann man schon einiges anfangen, was im Teich nicht unbedingt funktioniert. Was mich auch fasziniert, wäre ein Moorbeet.
Gut, sicherlich lässt sich darüber diskutieren, war auch nur ein Vorschlag, da der Thomas ja scheinbar wert auf Pflanzen legt


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2017)

Unter Moorbeet verstehe ich auch Torf als Substrat, der hält die PH - Wert- Schwankungen in Schuss.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das es gut und gerne bis zu 10 cm über der Wasserkante sein darf, mit Sand abgedeckt schwämmt es nicht so auf.


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Apr. 2017)

Hi firefoxx123, die Ideen mit den verschiedenen Zonen im Teich finde ich sehr spannend!!
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein Sumpf- / Moorbereich zu gestalten, auch einen Rohrkolbengürtel.... Die Planungen dazu findest du hier.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## firefoxx123 (23. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> aber wirklich ned
> 
> das mit der Kapillarsperre / Sumpfzone passst schon, und immer schön aufpassen das nix über den Rand wächst
> 
> ...


----------



## firefoxx123 (23. Apr. 2017)

@mitch hast du beim Gestalten des Teichrandes die rotbraunen großporigen Steine in Magerbeton gesetzt?

Wirkt sich eine schmale bzw. Keine Sumpfzone im Bereich der Terrasse  nachteilig auf den Teich aus?


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2017)

firefoxx123 schrieb:


> hast du beim Gestalten des Teichrandes die rotbraunen großporigen Steine in Magerbeton gesetzt?


nein, ich hab sehr festen Lehmboden im Garten da war das nicht nötig



firefoxx123 schrieb:


> Wirkt sich eine schmale bzw. Keine Sumpfzone im Bereich der Terrasse nachteilig auf den Teich aus?


nein, du hast freie Sicht auf die Wasseroberfläche und siehst die Sumpfzone ja am anderen Teichrand (denn du ja dann etwas breiter machen kannst um das ganze Grünzeugs unterzubringen)


----------



## firefoxx123 (23. Apr. 2017)




----------



## firefoxx123 (6. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend, ich hab es endlich geschafft. Natürlich mit eurer Hilfe.
Ich habe meinen Teich mit Vlies (500-er) ausgelegt und anschließend kam die 1mm PVC-Folie rein. Dann das Wasser rein. War echt kalt. Durch meine Teichform habe ich gerade an den kurzen Seiten einige Falten. Wird aber mit Uferfolie von NG abgedeckt.  Hab jetzt schon einige Unterwasserpflenzen (__ Hornblatt und Tannenwedel) reingesetzt. Wenn ich jetzt hochrechne, müssten ca. 45 Bunde (4 pro 1000Liter) in den Teich. Das scheint mir recht viel. Morgen gehts mit der Uferzone weiter und noch feinkörnigen Kies in einige Pflanzbereiche.
  

Thomas


----------



## Haggard (7. Mai 2017)

Gutes Gelingen


----------

